# Eide



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Any plans?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Madrid, Madrid, Madrid! 
How about you?


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

We're renting an apartment in Luxor, where my daughter and her boyfriend are joining us from england for a week.


----------



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to be in Sharm, on a sunlounger with a cocktail


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

We will be finishing our new home!! I am so ready to leave the middle of the noise and go to quiet...Any not crazy people in Sherouk? Love to make some friends, this will be the first time my husband, daughter and I are far from all of our family. Also this is OUR first home to own, YEAH


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> We will be finishing our new home!! I am so ready to leave the middle of the noise and go to quiet...Any not crazy people in Sherouk? Love to make some friends, this will be the first time my husband, daughter and I are far from all of our family. Also this is OUR first home to own, YEAH




Congratulations on your new home.
I wish you and your family many years of happiness in it,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Madrid, Madrid, Madrid!
> How about you?




here here here lol.. I received an email yesterday from a friend telling me they are going to Benidorm next week and will I come up and spend a few days with him.. he obviously didn't receive my mail telling him I was off..


Enjoy Madrid.xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> We're renting an apartment in Luxor, where my daughter and her boyfriend are joining us from england for a week.




lucky you.. I really must make a trip to Luxor.

Enjoy


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> lucky you.. I really must make a trip to Luxor.
> 
> Enjoy


Thank you, Maiden. It will make a nice change from the green streets of Maadi, even though we love our home... and it will be my daughter's first visit to Egypt. We are so looking forward to it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> Thank you, Maiden. It will make a nice change from the green streets of Maadi, even though we love our home... and it will be my daughter's first visit to Egypt. We are so looking forward to it!




What mode of transport?

I looked to go last year on the over night train and take my staff as a treat but the cost was prohibitive.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> What mode of transport?
> 
> I looked to go last year on the over night train and take my staff as a treat but the cost was prohibitive.


We are flying with EgyptAir from Cairo to Luxor. We considered taking the overnight first class sleeper train, but decided against it because we only have a week's holiday, and the overnight train journey would effectively take up 2 days. Also, we were told by Thomas Cook that you cannot book train tickets until 15 days before departure. As we like to plan things well in advance, we decided to book flights, which were roughly the same price as train tickets (around £50 sterling, I think).


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Cyprus!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> We are flying with EgyptAir from Cairo to Luxor. We considered taking the overnight first class sleeper train, but decided against it because we only have a week's holiday, and the overnight train journey would effectively take up 2 days. Also, we were told by Thomas Cook that you cannot book train tickets until 15 days before departure. As we like to plan things well in advance, we decided to book flights, which were roughly the same price as train tickets (around £50 sterling, I think).


Train tickets last year for first class around 140 US dollars return. That was just going into the railway station and asking.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What mode of transport?
> 
> I looked to go last year on the over night train and take my staff as a treat but the cost was prohibitive.


If ever you do go by train.....on no account use the toilets  unless of course you can hold your breath for a long time.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Train tickets last year for first class around 140 US dollars return. That was just going into the railway station and asking.


The way to book tickets for the sleeper if you are traveling with an Egyptian is to let him/her buy the tickets as lead and that way you pay as an Egyptian.
Also if you want to go in daytime First class Cairo Luxor 94 l.e. and it takes about 10 hours but the scenery on the way is worth the trip, done it many times.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> If ever you do go by train.....on no account use the toilets  unless of course you can hold your breath for a long time.


Well at my age thats a no no lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Warning if you want to draw cash from ATMs do it before 1/11/2011 because that's the day that all the Mohameds & Munas draw there salary/pensions etc and as it's eid on the sixth they will all be rushing to get their money.


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Will this be a problem in Sharm - I arrive on the 1st nov, thanks


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

samui13 said:


> Will this be a problem in Sharm - I arrive on the 1st nov, thanks


Shouldn,t be it may be a problem here in Cairo though


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

thank you


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Any plans?


London!!!! ,, I probably won't need sunglasses 

lane:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We are in the UK


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

From what I've seen on TVE for those going to Spain don't forget the wellies and brolly.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

hhaddad said:


> Warning if you want to draw cash from ATMs do it before 1/11/2011 because that's the day that all the Mohameds & Munas draw there salary/pensions etc and as it's eid on the sixth they will all be rushing to get their money.


Took my weeks allowance out this morning, and promptly spent it! better get some more tomorrow, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know what are the legal days off? I believe Eid falls on Saturday which is the weekend. Do employees get Sunday off as well? I'm not sure what my employees will try to tell me this week but I'm sure they will try to squeeze me. Thanks for any info.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Moe599 said:


> Hey, does anyone know what are the legal days off? I believe Eid falls on Saturday which is the weekend. Do employees get Sunday off as well? I'm not sure what my employees will try to tell me this week but I'm sure they will try to squeeze me. Thanks for any info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Eid is on Sunday, 6 November. I'm not sure how many days off people are entitled to


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it is 4 days..


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder if it's paid for all four days?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think it is 4 days..


Our school extended ours for the entire week--telling us at the end of the day Thursday.....


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Moe599 said:


> Hey, does anyone know what are the legal days off? I believe Eid falls on Saturday which is the weekend. Do employees get Sunday off as well? I'm not sure what my employees will try to tell me this week but I'm sure they will try to squeeze me. Thanks for any info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


It is officially the 6/7/8th...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The plan was to go to London to catch a few West End shows, but grandchildren needed looking after for two weeks in Aussie, so wife arrives back in Cairo in middle of Eid...the plans of men and mice, hey? Oh, well, maybe we can get away to Ein Sukna for a day...


----------

